# Getting horny



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I have a question for you men about getting horny, or being horny and wanting sex.

If I am correct... if you guys haven’t had sex/masterbated in a while you get horny. So this is unrelated to your significant other because you will be horny with no girl In sight. What I want to know about is how often do you get horny from your significant other specifically and is it related to how often you have been without sex/masterbating. 
For example if you masterbated earlier and you see your wife coming out of the shower will you get less horny if you haven’t had sex/masterbated in a week?
And another thing I notice is some men watch porn to GET horny. Where as I know for me I get horny first THEN I watch porn. 
Do men need to get enticed to get horny? Are you horny because your horny or are you horny because of porn and your wife?


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I think all men are different. But in my case I will use food as an analogy. I am always hungry for the most part, but if I have just eaten (masturbation). I'm not starving...but its more like hmmm "I could eat". So it doesn't really impact my desire to have sex...but I am definitely hornier if I don't fly solo. If my girlfriend is coming into town I tend avoid doing it that day.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Like above .... It's like food. Masterbating is only about 1/4 of a meal. I get hungry a lot faster around my wife. If she wears something sexy ... I'm starving. I'm not much on porn. I more likely to check a quick clip and feel a little hunger pain and nothing more.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

My refractory period is like 5 minutes. I wouldn't say I have a problem with masturbation as it doesn't impact my sex life, but it is a full time job. It goes the other way around too. I can have sex with my wife then jerk off 30 minutes later and often have. Some days I'm home alone and I'll spank it 10 times easy and will be happy to take the Mrs to pound town later. When I see my wife, my hands often roam all over her body. 

So to answer your question, it takes almost nothing to make me horny. 

Only extreme exhaustion seems to curb my appetite.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Keeping the food analogy....

I eat to survive, but always have room for desert!


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

If sex was food I'd be dead.
It doesn't matter whether I am horney or not. I have plenty of practice ignoring hunger.
The time varies a lot even in one person. 
Being horney because it's been a long time isn't fun, it's annoying. Kind of like needing to poop because you haven't eaten fiber for a week. 
Pointless.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Girl_power said:


> I have a question for you men about getting horny, or being horny and wanting sex.
> 
> If I am correct... if you guys haven’t had sex/masterbated in a while you get horny. So this is unrelated to your significant other because you will be horny with no girl In sight. What I want to know about is how often do you get horny from your significant other specifically and is it related to how often you have been without sex/masterbating.
> For example if you masterbated earlier and you see your wife coming out of the shower will you get less horny if you haven’t had sex/masterbated in a week?
> ...



You do ask a lot of questions....

It doesn’t have a black and white answer.

I am horny because I’m a guy. But I also get (a lot) more horny because of my wife. I can also get horny from porn or nature (just being outdoors can make me horny...I don’t know why. Maybe my great-grandfather was a deer...).
I get more horny if I haven’t masturbated or had sex in a while. 
So while I can be horny just from being horny, wife does tend to increase the drive tenfold.

I find that women find it hard to understand because I get statements like: “you’d be horny even if you saw a hole in the wall...”.

That’s technically true. But I wouldn’t necessarily want to **** it so how about bending over and counting yourself lucky (is my go to response) 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

ReformedHubby said:


> I think all men are different. But in my case I will use food as an analogy. I am always hungry for the most part, but if I have just eaten (masturbation). I'm not starving...but its more like hmmm "I could eat". So it doesn't really impact my desire to have sex...but I am definitely hornier if I don't fly solo. If my girlfriend is coming into town I tend avoid doing it that day.



Very good analogy. 
Although before I met my wife, I remember I went out with someone that I wasn’t as attracted to, sexually, and while she made me come several times a day, I remember I was still feeling unsatisfied. I really liked the look of some other women and kept feeling like no matter how much I was ‘eating’, my hunger wasn’t getting ‘filled’.

I need to feel VERY attracted to the person in order to feel satisfied....Otherwise I might as well find a hole in the wall, to quote my wife again. If you have found your favourite food, then that’s all you want to eat....and the whole porn and cheating etc becomes a non issue...

That’s the other thing where the food analogy falls short for me: with food, I do like variety and want to eat different things...with women, not so much. It’s strange because most of my male friends feel differently about this (they crave variety).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

There have been times when I have had sex with my wife, roll over, roll back over and look at her.... and am horny again. 

That quick.

But there's LOTS of variables here.

First, what exactly do you men by "horny." There's the mental aspect, the emotional aspect, and the physical aspect. It's not uncommon for the mental hornyness to exceed the physical capacity, especially as men get older. 

And just like there being times with sexual activity immediately preceding hornyness, it's entirely possible that longer periods of inactivity can pass without new hornyness being a given, or even likely depending on what else is going on in the man's life or where his focus is at the moment. 

And especially unpredictable can be what triggers horniness. Sure there may be some sure fire things, but there are also some really random things which can make hornyness appear out of nowhere regardless of time since last sexual activity, and those same things may not bring it on even if it's been a while.

Think of it as a bunch of intersecting continua with many complex interactions. Time since last sexual activity is but one continuum which may or may not be effectively predictive. Exposure to sexual stimuli may be more predictive, but that also may not mean much in isolation. And of course, every man is different, and the same man will be different at different times. 

So what am I trying to say here? That this is so varied that trying to generalize probably has little utility in relation to any individual case.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

It is entirely situational: Just like with women.

Example:

Recently, my wife and I had an intro meeting with school teachers and therapists at 9:00 am. I usually leave for work at 6:30 am. So, after I ****ed her for the first time, I remembered I had more time. So, we screwed again. Shortly after, her hand gripped me, got me hard. I rolled over, and asked, "Really?" She did her dirty grin, and then, well yeah. Again.

Then, we got up to get ready for the day.

I jacked off in the shower.

Later, after the meeting, we were driving home, so I could swap over to my vehicle and drive to work.

Dirty talk and smiles ensued ( I blame her ), erections happen, and so a quickie before I head to work.

===================================================================================

Then, I can go 3-4 days without any need for release.

We men, like women, are dependent on context.

For me, the more I get, the more I want...

Unless not.

....

......

Men aren't machines, that can be measured and predicted, any more than women.

We aren't machines that are programmed to be a certain way.

Context, folks.

Context.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

InMyPrime said:


> Very good analogy.
> Although before I met my wife, I remember I went out with someone that I wasn’t as attracted to, sexually, and while she made me come several times a day, I remember I was still feeling unsatisfied. I really liked the look of some other women and kept feeling like no matter how much I was ‘eating’, my hunger wasn’t getting ‘filled’.
> 
> I need to feel VERY attracted to the person in order to feel satisfied....Otherwise I might as well find a hole in the wall, to quote my wife again. If you have found your favourite food, then that’s all you want to eat....and the whole porn and cheating etc becomes a non issue...
> ...




The danger with that is looks change and people age.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

It seems the men who are responding are high sex drive men. Ik it’s obvious that this forum doesn’t represent the “norm”, with the women and the men.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

you ask a question that has a different answer for each man you ask it to.

younger, i would get horny every other hour. Seeing my wife coming out of the shower naked, or sexually teasing me, would turn me on that minute. Now later in life....more like once a day.

in my case i get horny, then remember there is porn i could watch, and go find it.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> It seems the men who are responding are high sex drive men. Ik it’s obvious that this forum doesn’t represent the “norm”, with the women and the men.


Are you really asking how to get your LD man horny? 

I’m not LD but not very HD either. I’ll put it this way, sex isn’t the only thing I think about but it’s always on my mind. Many things determine the level of horniness at any given time but it’s always there to some extent.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

CharlieParker said:


> Are you really asking how to get your LD man horny?
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not LD but not very HD either. I’ll put it this way, sex isn’t the only thing I think about but it’s always on my mind. Many things determine the level of horniness at any given time but it’s always there to some extent.



I don’t think my boyfriend is LD and be certainly isn’t HD. We usually have sex 3-6x a week, never less than 3. But this week he was super busy with work and stressed out and we only had sex once and it was driving me crazy and I wondered why he didn’t even notice.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Girl_power said:


> I have a question for you men about getting horny, or being horny and wanting sex.
> 
> If I am correct...* if you guys haven’t had sex/masterbated in a while you get horny*.


What's a while?




Girl_power said:


> What I want to know about is how often do you get horny from your significant other specifically and is it related to how often you have been without sex/masturbating.


Horny is a mental and physical condition for me .
Mentally, 24/7 for my SO, with/with out without sex/masturbating
Physically, since I'm getting up there in age, and if there hasn't been sex/masturbating -then pretty much all the time. I wanted it roughly 5 times a day up until my late 40's





Girl_power said:


> So this is unrelated to your significant other because you will be horny with no girl In sight.
> For example if you masturbated earlier and you see your wife coming out of the shower will you get less horny if you haven’t had sex/masterbated in a week?


Up until my early 40's, I could crank one out, see my SO come out of a shower and was immediately, painfully horny.
There is no less except for the physical part as I am older.
Now that I'm older, I can crank one out, see my SO get out of the shower, then be mentally horny, but have to wait a while for the body to catch up.





Girl_power said:


> Do men need to get enticed to get horny? Are you horny because your horny or are you horny because of porn and your wife?


Completely horny because I run hot and because of my SO, not porn.
Never needed porn to get horny.

I don't need to be enticed. My SO will say "hey d..." and I'm already taking clothes off.
It's neat when you are doing something non sex related, where your attention is completely focused and your SO puts a breast in your face or smashes their rear end onto your crotch or puts their hand down your pants to get your attention. I like this because of the disengage re-engage feature of unlocking from one target and moving onto a different (and more fun) target.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Girl_power said:


> It seems the men who are responding are high sex drive men. Ik it’s obvious that this forum doesn’t represent the “norm”, with the women and the men.


High when compared to Mrs. Nail. Low when compared to . . . . you. Mrs. Nail wouldn't be interested enough to ask the question.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Girl_power said:


> I don’t think my boyfriend is LD and be certainly isn’t HD. We usually have sex 3-6x a week, never less than 3. But this week he was super busy with work and stressed out and we only had sex once and it was driving me crazy and *I wondered why he didn’t even notice*.


The most popular TAM answers are . . . .
he's having an affair 75
he's gay (homosexual) 20
he's having a gay affair 5

The truth is *stress*, see you knew you were right.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

The food analogy is very good. But let me just say that under the right conditions, it is possible to become very hungry again, even if you've just eaten.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Tatsuhiko said:


> The food analogy is very good. But let me just say that under the right conditions, it is possible to become very hungry again, even if you've just eaten.


Protein is like monogamy. Filling but occasionally you just want some damn carbs.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Girl_power said:


> I have a question for you men about getting horny, or being horny and wanting sex.
> 
> If I am correct... if you guys haven’t had sex/masterbated in a while you get horny. So this is unrelated to your significant other because you will be horny with no girl In sight. What I want to know about is how often do you get horny from your significant other specifically and is it related to how often you have been without sex/masterbating.
> For example if you masterbated earlier and you see your wife coming out of the shower will you get less horny if you haven’t had sex/masterbated in a week?
> ...


I'm horny every day, several times a day regardless. If I don't masturbate things get weird for me and I start "burning". Mrs. Conan does stir me even if I just masturbated and especially if I haven't.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Girl_power said:


> I don’t think my boyfriend is LD and be certainly isn’t HD. We usually have sex 3-6x a week, never less than 3. But this week he was super busy with work and stressed out and we only had sex once and it was driving me crazy and I wondered why he didn’t even notice.


Stress is a mood killer for men (actually people in general).

If you want more, why not *TAKE *more?
Go after him, get his engine running, take the lead?


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Girl_power said:


> The danger with that is looks change and people age.



That’s just one of the ‘dangers’...However neither of you is going to age without the other one ageing too so.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talk2Me (Mar 22, 2019)

Girl_power said:


> I have a question for you men about getting horny, or being horny and wanting sex.
> 
> If I am correct... if you guys haven’t had sex/masterbated in a while you get horny. So this is unrelated to your significant other because you will be horny with no girl In sight. What I want to know about is how often do you get horny from your significant other specifically and is it related to how often you have been without sex/masterbating.
> For example if you masterbated earlier and you see your wife coming out of the shower will you get less horny if you haven’t had sex/masterbated in a week?
> ...


I'm horny most of the time to be totally honest. My g/f and I have an insane sex life together and we make videos and take tons of pictures together. When I'm horny I typically watch videos of her or look at her pictures etc. If she kisses me I'm horny if she's naked I'm horny. haha I look at porn as well but fantasize about her all the time. Be a good lover and your man will pretty much only think of you.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> The danger with that is looks change and people age.


My wife's "looks" are quite different from when we married. Considerably overweight, really bad replacement breasts after mastectomy. Hair is going. But at 63, our sex life is better than it was 40, 30, 20, 10 years ago. More frequent and more... spiritual? Finally? 

But a more direct answer to your question is this. The more often my wife and I have sex, the less I think about it during the day. For what it's worth.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> My refractory period is like 5 minutes. I wouldn't say I have a problem with masturbation as it doesn't impact my sex life, but it is a full time job. It goes the other way around too. I can have sex with my wife then jerk off 30 minutes later and often have. Some days I'm home alone and I'll spank it 10 times easy and will be happy to take the Mrs to pound town later. When I see my wife, my hands often roam all over her body.
> 
> So to answer your question, it takes almost nothing to make me horny.
> 
> Only extreme exhaustion seems to curb my appetite.


Cripes ... are you like 22?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Girl_power said:


> I have a question for you men about getting horny, or being horny and wanting sex.
> 
> If I am correct... if you guys haven’t had sex/masterbated in a while you get horny. So this is unrelated to your significant other because you will be horny with no girl In sight. What I want to know about is how often do you get horny from your significant other specifically and is it related to how often you have been without sex/masterbating.
> For example if you masterbated earlier and you see your wife coming out of the shower will you get less horny if you haven’t had sex/masterbated in a week?
> ...


You got the best answer ... in a humorous way. Stress, like grown-up stress, is an absolute boner killer. It permeates the conscience. It is patently unhealthy, and pretty much throws off every system the body has.

I like the food analogy as well.

From my perspective, a guy is going to get horny regardless of partner or porn. Those are outlets for being horny. But ... they can also be catalysts for becoming, increasing arousal. Lack of sexual stimulation generally leads to an abundance of arousal. Although over the long term if sexual thoughts are actively repressed, that can certainly also lead to being LESS responsive to stimulation.

Here comes another analogy. 

It's like fishing. 

You can put a worm on the hook and a bobber on the line, cast it out and just sit around and wait to see if you get a bite.

Or ...

You can factor in the conditions, seek out a suitable location, use the appropriate lure/bait, and dramatically increase the likelihood of getting a bite. And if one lure doesn't work ... you throw on something different.

In other words, discover and do the things that you KNOW light your partners fire. 

Is your overall question in regard to MEN's arousal, or do you have concerns about your mans arousal?


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

I generally get horny a lot. I prefer to masturbate to keep it under control (ie, no erections at work, need to sleep).

I can become aroused by my wife or porn, sure. If I've jerked five times that day, maybe not again. But the longer it has been, the easier to get aroused. I may sometimes not be horny but watch por n to get aroused. If I'm doing it five times in a day, I'm not horny the last few times, just bored or enjoying watching new scenes.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Deejo said:


> Cripes ... are you like 22?


In some ways I'm 22, some ways I'm 2, every once in a while I'm 35.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Casual Observer said:


> My wife's "looks" are quite different from when we married. Considerably overweight, really bad replacement breasts after mastectomy. Hair is going. But at 63, our sex life is better than it was 40, 30, 20, 10 years ago. More frequent and more... spiritual? Finally?
> 
> 
> 
> But a more direct answer to your question is this. The more often my wife and I have sex, the less I think about it during the day. For what it's worth.




So do you still see your wife and get horny? Does her naked body make you horny? Or is she just here for when you are horny?


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Deejo said:


> Is your overall question in regard to MEN's arousal, or do you have concerns about your mans arousal?




Ummm both I guess. I think society always perpetuates the men are always horny, show them a boob and they are ready to go. But the more I go through life and talk to other people (women) I find this isn’t always true. In fact it’s the women that have higher drives and the men are apathetic.


----------



## SunWhiskey (May 21, 2019)

Sometimes we are horny just because. Sometimes we are horny because we are enticed. I imagine it's no different than a woman.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> So do you still see your wife and get horny? Does her naked body make you horny? Or is she just here for when you are horny?


Yes to all three!


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

We come at this from a different perspective. We are in our 60's, and to be frank, for the last five to seven years we have been constantly horny for one another. Problematically, however, although we are getting into the best shape of our lives, we simply are not there yet. I am formerly morbidly obese (330lbs top weight, 23.7 stone). Consequently, I have issues with my knees and back. She was formerly 200lbs. We are now 195 and 120 lbs respectively, but the damage of years of obesity has been done. Lovemaking, is a great release of serotonin, which masks muscle and joint pain until the minute after the cascade is over. Then watch out. Consequently, we limit ourselves to once every other day, until such time as we can eliminate more of the aches and pains. As Mick Jagger said, "What a drag it is getting old"


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

While I do get horny fairly often, it's not as much as it used to be. Virtually none of it is due to my wife. While I don't find her physically repulsive or anything, years of mismatch and other relationship issues have left the fire cold.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

A couple parts answer from me I guess, if I'm being honest. 

First, my DW is all at once the girls I married and the sext woman she is today, all at once. We're 56, 57 and have the scars to prove it. She still makes my motor run and is the single driver of my vehicle, if you will. 

Second, I wake up horny and go to sleep horny and still think about sex most of the day. And fortunately DW and I have a great and very frequent sex life. I get sex on demand, thankfully. 

I do appreciate the female form and do appreciate good looking sexy women visually but most definitely in appropriate manner, and never stoke wrong direction interaction. 

But it doesn't take much, and I'm horny all the time anyway (imho luckily, still) i still have to watch how "things are arranged" in certain pants and shorts.

But it's always been that way, I don't know anything different so it's a normal for me. Since about 12.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Girl_power said:


> I have a question for you men about getting horny, or being horny and wanting sex.
> 
> If I am correct... if you guys haven’t had sex/masterbated in a while you get horny. So this is unrelated to your significant other because you will be horny with no girl In sight. What I want to know about is how often do you get horny from your significant other specifically and is it related to how often you have been without sex/masterbating.
> For example if you masterbated earlier and you see your wife coming out of the shower will you get less horny if you haven’t had sex/masterbated in a week?
> ...


I'll answer this very candidly here from what I understand of my own sexuality. Not all sex or masturbation is equal in terms of refractory period and it is somewhat counterintuitive.

If something is hurried (say ten minutes or less) solo or partnered, it has a strong negative impact on my libido afterwards as if my libido replaces desire with being irritable and grumpy. Generally speaking this is a performance driven orgasm that requires a huge burst of energy to make it happen. 

If something is not hurried (say two hours or more) solo or partnered, it has a very positive impact on my libido afterwards. It is as if my desire is both turned on and satisfied at the same time. I can easily get aroused again if there is an opportunity or be completely OK without it. Generally speaking with ample time an orgasm occurs completely relaxed and without effort and is infinitely more satisfying than something hurried. 

I could be different than other men, so I do not know if this applies to anyone else but you do find this: https://site.themarriagebed.com/sexuality/sexual-play/better-sex-4-him/

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm with @badsanta on this.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> Ummm both I guess. I think society always perpetuates the men are always horny, show them a boob and they are ready to go. But the more I go through life and talk to other people (women) I find this isn’t always true. In fact it’s the women that have higher drives and the men are apathetic.


I think it's probably a mix. Rationale would seem to indicate that there is no "women do" and "men do" that fits everyone.


----------



## StevenH (Aug 1, 2019)

ReformedHubby said:


> I think all men are different. But in my case I will use food as an analogy. I am always hungry for the most part, but if I have just eaten (masturbation). I'm not starving...but its more like hmmm "I could eat". So it doesn't really impact my desire to have sex...but I am definitely hornier if I don't fly solo. If my girlfriend is coming into town I tend avoid doing it that day.


Great analogy! I echo the same thought here. Everyone is different.
"Horny" comes and goes. Certainly there are times when its stronger than other times. And, many things trigger it. As I am a nudist, there's often a disassociation between nudity and sex. But, with that said, I've learned when its just nude time and when its sexual time. Alone, I feel those urges of hornyness and sometimes I'll take matters into my own hands [wink wink] if I know I won't be impacting any of my performance needs in the next day or two. Otherwise, I let the hornyness build and flirt with it in my mind for a day or two and show my wife a great time when we do get together. For some men, the orgasm (or rather, that moment's session -- whether solo or with a partner) is like the reset button on his horny levels. He could be horny again in one or more hours or even a day or more later before he's "ready" again.


----------

